# Router defekt?



## Paper (10. Oktober 2011)

Guten Tag liebes Forum 
seit einiger Zeit ist mein Internet sehr sehr seeeehr langsam geworden.
Ich kann echt nichtsmehr machen, hatte einen Verdacht auf einen Virus, so hab ich meinen Rechner neu gemacht. Immernoch sehr langsam.
Dann dachte ich vielleicht nutzt jemand mein WLAN mit (was ich nicht denke da ich es geschützt hatte) aber kann ja passieren also hab ich die Passphrase geändert. Immernoch sehr langsam. Gibt es noch i.was was ich vielleicht nicht bedacht habe ausser das es an der Leitung seitens meines ISP liegen könnte? Kann es echt sein das der Router einfach nen hau hat?

Grüße Paper


----------



## sheel (10. Oktober 2011)

Hi

Hast du einen zweiten Computer zum Testen?

Wenn ja:
Problemgerät aus und Versuch mit zweitenm.
Wenns beim Zweiten nicht besser ist: Router oder ISP.
Sonst: Beim ersten Computer einmal kontrollieren, welche Programme alle aufs Netzwerk zugreifen und was da so drübergeht.
netstat, wireshark etc
.


----------



## Paper (13. Oktober 2011)

hallo =)
sorry hatte die tage zutun konnte nicht =/ 
ich habe festgestellt immer wenn ein Router dran gehängt ist ist das internet langsam.
Wenn ich es nur ein Modem dran habe ist es normal.
was kann das sein? ich habe garkeine idee 

Gruß Paper


----------



## sheel (13. Oktober 2011)

Trotzdem: Kasnnt du das mit einem anderen Computer probieren?
Es kann ja auch sein, dass dein Computer mit dem Router nicht klarkommt.
Muss nicht der Router sein.


----------



## ByeBye 242513 (17. November 2011)

Oft hilft auch ein Router-Reset oder ein Firmware-Update.

Teste aber zuvor mit einem anderen PC / Laptop ob dort die Geschwindigkeit genauso langsam ist, wie sheel bereits erwähnte. Denn dann kannst du dir eventuell die Neukonfiguration sparen.


----------



## chmee (17. November 2011)

Ist es auf einmal aufgetreten? Oder ist es die Kombination Router/Leitung seit Existenz?

Tatsächlich war es einmal bei mir so, dass bei hohen Leitungsgeschwindigkeiten dieser Router nicht mehr sauber mit dem ISP verbinden wollte. Besser : Es waren soviele Fehler, dass jedes Paket doppelt und dreifach gesendet/empfangen werden musste.

Nach einem Telefonat mit dem ISP habe ich (A) ein Modem vor den Router gehängt (mit jenem ging es vorzüglich) und den Router passend konfiguriert. UND (B) habe ich meine Leitung von 16.000 auf 12.000 runterstufen lassen, die Uprate von 1024 ist geblieben. Danach war alles in Butter.

mfg chmee


----------

